# ATV Alignment



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Well... as a new owner of a very used hand-me-down ATV I have a few questions.

My father recently gave me a 1992 4x4 Polaris with a 2-stroke 350cc. It needs shocks, where would be the best place to get them?

Also, when I put it in all wheel drive and go slow on my concrete driveway it leaves tire marks and wants to pull to one side or another. If I speed up it straightens out but still leaves the marks. Is there something wrong or is that just how atv's are geared? Would the pulling to one side be an indicator of needing an alignment?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Rocky Mountian ATV is usually a good place to get parts, I check on the website for shocks for your quad but it doesn't show anything but they maybe able to get them.
As for the pulling, it could be that your just in AWD so one of your front tires is trying to grab the concrete while the other is not. Does it do it in 2WD? If not it wouldn't be an alignment issue.
As for the marks most 4x4 quads to leave marks.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks!

The pulling is only when its in AWD. I figure a lug on a tire is grabbing and pulling it that way. It only happens when Im going REALLY slow. Ive never owned an ATV so Im sure I will have a bunch of questions in the coming months.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you can google it to find out for sure and also the measurments for your bike. it is not hard to do on an atv.
this is one example
http://www.ehow.com/how_4691023_repair- ... t-atv.html


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

We have a few older polaris ATV's and the problem you explained sounds like one wheel is locking in and not the other one. At least thats what happens to ours. Usually it just needs a good cleaning. Anytime this happens to us we know its time to get a good tune up.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

BerryNut said:


> We have a few older polaris ATV's and the problem you explained sounds like one wheel is locking in and not the other one. At least thats what happens to ours. Usually it just needs a good cleaning. Anytime this happens to us we know its time to get a good tune up.


Had it out for a good ride over the weekend and what you describe sounds like the problem. What would you do for a "good cleaning"? Thanks for the help!


----------

